# Full Butterfly & 25m Card Cut Shot Attempt



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

This didn't went very well, but was the best I was able.
Short draw feels so much more accurate, than this butterfly. 
Third time trying this and trying to find perfect band dimensions.
After shooting enough, this feel like upper back workout.
Perhaps trying this once more...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fun video, excellent shooting


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

You pretty much cut it!

Joe


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Awesome video! "If you think you can...." 😂😂😂 You make butterfly look doable.


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

impressive - great shooting


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

wow! you were so far out there. Id call that a cut in my book.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Fun video, excellent shooting


Thanks Tag 👍
Full butterfly is never going to be my number one shooting style 🤔


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Frisky said:


> You pretty much cut it!
> 
> Joe


That was close, but just partial cut.
Perhaps next summer again... 😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Awesome video! "If you think you can...." 😂😂😂 You make butterfly look doable.


Thanks HDF 🙏😎
When aiming, trying to make small changes feels so difficult.
Butterfly is doable as long as target is big enough 😂
Also shooting with 8mm steel feel much more comfortable and less dangerous thank 10mm.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

snydes said:


> impressive - great shooting


Thanks Snydes 🙏👍😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SteveJ said:


> wow! you were so far out there. Id call that a cut in my book.


Thanks SteveJ 👍
Would be much easier to do so, but there was 2mm uncut so I can't...


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Kalevala said:


> Thanks SteveJ 👍
> Would be much easier to do so, but there was 2mm uncut so I can't...


 I guess Ive never seen a complete cut on vid , Ive cut a few at 20 ft lol but not on 1 hit


----------

